# Any natural supplements to combat feeling a little blue?



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Lately I have been feeling a little blue..I have no interest in going to my dr. because the last thing I want is to be put on antidepressants. I think in this last year dealing with H's EA, etc. and the strain that put on us...as well as the fact that sometimes my anger and resentment toward him gets the better of me. I feel like especially in the last month I am more irritable, more emotional, gloominess, sense of anxiety, etc.

I find myself almost in mourning for life prior to any of that...how life seemed more calm and not as stressful. Due to this I have found myself feeling like I am down in the dumps.

Any recommendations of natural type supplments that I can try?
Thanks in advance


----------



## grisha (Oct 24, 2011)

I feel the same way a lot lately. I am very angry, irritable and anxious. I also feel like I have no purpose in life.
The only thing that works for me is heavy duty weight-training. For me, weights have to be heavy enough for my mind to completely blank out and focus on the weights. After the workout is finished I almost feel lighter and my mind is a lot clearer. Future seems a lot brighter as well.
I would recommend looking into hiring a trainer as I personally cannot lift heavy enough without guidance. The gym I go to offers group personal training, so it is reasonably priced. I swear by this now.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Great advice..I do work out regularly anyway. I think part of it right now is wondering if I should stay in this marriage or not...the indecision is stressful. I feel like I am turning into a naggy *****y wife and I hate that...and sometimes when I imagine myself being single I feel like I would probably be happy and that a weight would be lifted. I think right now that we are both not happy and my fear is I am staying because well divorce would be a hassle/what would people think, etc. etc. I just don't know...I feel like I am spiralling downward into being such a negative angry person.

I just want to try something to maybe lift my mood because not sure if I am unhappy in the marriage or just unhappy in general and it is causing me to act out more in negative/irritable ways.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I read online something about St. John's wort and omega supplments..I might try those. Anybody try those supplements?


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

St. John's Wort is supposed to have a mild effect, but it never did anything for me. What always worked was a good stiff scotch. Unfortunately, that's not a great long-term solution, so I'm off of that.

What helped me every time otherwise was taking very long walks & listening to classical music. There are plenty of clinical studies that confirm the classical music connection - Bach's Brandenburgs used to really help me.


----------



## grisha (Oct 24, 2011)

This is interesting as I am in the exact same boat. I am also wondering if I should stay in my marriage or leave as it is getting unbearable sometimes. I almost snapped at my boss a few times. I almost cried while talking to him as I was trying so hard not to say something rude. It is really horrible. I am doing a lot of soul searching now to find out why I am so angry lately. This forum has been such an eye opener for me while I realize how bad my marriage actually is and why I may be unhappy. the next step is to do something about it.
Perhaps try something called 'Rescue Remedy'. They sell that at health stores in my area. I find that it does not work as well as my workouts though. But I do take it when I am angry to the point of having trouble breathing.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Interesting about the music connection....maybe I can download an app and then listen to it at night on my phone.

Grisha...It is tough...one part of me thinks if I want to be truly happy I should leave and start my life fresh..I have been with this person for 25 years since I was 19. So there is a certain amount of fear....as well. But then the thought of being single and experiencing different experiences and being wide open to what life will bring is exciting. Plus not being paranoid about what is he doing..is he still doing something. I think right now because I sense he is unhappy because we are really not in a great state that only accentuates my anxiety because that was his excuse for doing what he did is that he was not happy.


----------



## Zookeepertomany (Jun 27, 2013)

I suffered from mild depression. I had my dr check blood levels turns out everything was fine except vitamin D. It was looooow. I take it 1x a day now and what a world of difference. Also he added sublingual b12, and I feel like a new person.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

alte Dame said:


> St. John's Wort is supposed to have a mild effect, but it never did anything for me. What always worked was a good stiff scotch. Unfortunately, that's not a great long-term solution, so I'm off of that.
> 
> What helped me every time otherwise was taking very long walks & listening to classical music. There are plenty of clinical studies that confirm the classical music connection - Bach's Brandenburgs used to really help me.


I am listening to Bach's Brandenburgs on my computer now..thru Youtube. Thanks!


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

Try SAMe you can get it in your local pharmacy over the counter or health/vitamin stores.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

5htp, GABA, omegas 3-6-9.

I'm a fan of 5htp, for energy I take maca root which balances your hormones.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

mablenc said:


> 5htp, GABA, omegas 3-6-9.
> 
> I'm a fan of 5htp, for energy I take maca root which balances your hormones.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Maca root for hormones? I might need to try that, ha!


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

highwood said:


> I read online something about St. John's wort and omega supplments..I might try those. Anybody try those supplements?


St John's Wart started being marketed as a cure for malaria. Since there isn't much malaria in the USA they switched marketing strategies and it then became a cure for depression. Every state with its own "food & drug dept" (some do and some don't) tested St John's Wart and demanded it stop being marketed for depression and in those states it is now marketed as a dietary supplement.

So step right up, ladies and gentlemen, these handy dandy little pills cure malaria, depression and obesity..."


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

alte Dame said:


> St. John's Wort is supposed to have a mild effect, but it never did anything for me. What always worked was a good stiff scotch. Unfortunately, that's not a great long-term solution, so I'm off of that.
> 
> What helped me every time otherwise was taking very long walks & listening to classical music. There are plenty of clinical studies that confirm the classical music connection - Bach's Brandenburgs used to really help me.


I am a big fan of music for many things.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

With StJohns worth you need to make sure it doesn't mess with your birth control. You can end up pregnate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Whiskey.

At your discretion ...

Virtually all of the supplements I have seen recommended are good suggestions. The easiest and probably most effective, is exercise and changing up your diet.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

CallaLily said:


> Maca root for hormones? I might need to try that, ha!


Depression can be caused by unbalanced hormones or like mentioned above a vitamin deficiency. We are complexed creatures and we need to be heathy to function in all areas. Which is why exercise is one of the best things you can to beat depression.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sexy (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi,

Can't believe no one has recommended Gingko Biloba. That's what my hubby takes, and he gets depression also.

Try Gingko Biloba. It should help. Any vitamin/herb shop (such as GNC) should have it.

Hope that helps.


----------



## wife1981 (Jul 5, 2013)

I changed my diet. I cut out all fast foods and junk. I tried sitting down a Ruby Tuesdays a few days ago. I ordered a very healthy meal, so I thought. It made me sick, lazy, tired, etc. It took a few days to get back on track and today I;m feeling much better. I was amazed how foods were controlling my feelings. I know it sounds crazy, but it really is true. I went organic and gluten free. I see a difference in my 2 year old too. I also am very active, but I have 2 little ones with a husband who is deployed. I have no choice but to be active. Take vitamins especially your B complex. I hope it makes you feel better soon.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I always find the best way of lifting my spirits is by pampering myself, taking stock of my life and making tweaks where necessary.


Make sure you're eating healthily, exercising regularly and getting enough sleep. 


Do things that make you feel good, like taking long, relaxing candlelit bubble baths with your favourite relaxing music playing in the background. 


Take up a hobby or learn something new. 


Keep a supply of interesting books on hand to help you zone out.


Revamp your wardrobe.


Visit the hairdresser regularly.


Give yourself regular mani/pedicures.


Hit the shower the minute you wake up in the mornings, apply make-up and dress in something that makes you feel zippy.

As for supplements, I take Omega 3s, Brewers Yeast tablets, B12s and Evening Primrose Oil.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Diet and exercise works best for me.

Just a 30 minute walk outside with music blaring in my iPod has the power to lift my mood for hours.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> Diet and exercise works best for me.
> 
> Just a 30 minute walk outside with music blaring in my iPod has the power to lift my mood for hours.


It's a funny thing about loud music, Mavash. When I'd had a particularly stressful day at work, I used to get on the freeway and play loud opera music all the way home. By the time I got home, I felt as though I'd taken a Valium!


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

I agree that certain types of music really do it - I also love Rimsky-Korsakov's Sheherazade for this for some reason. And the long walks. I think I self-treated depression after my mother's death with walks and music.


----------



## HangingVine (Jul 1, 2013)

I agree with the posters suggesting looking at your diet and exercise.Before you try any supplements other than just a daily multi vitamin. And it never hurts to take daily probiotics.I think everyone should take those.I've been hearing more and more about the health and functioning of our digestive tract and how very central it is to our immune system and over all health.

It really is amazing that just what we typically eat can make so much difference in how we feel mentally and emotionally and of course physically.Maybe keep a diary of what you eat over a week.See if maybe you are getting too much added sugar or not getting enough whole foods like fruits and veggies etc.

There is a new book out I'll get the name I have only read whats available on line.Its about food intolerance.Different from food allergies.I think there are 7 main ones that supposedly mostly everyone is intolerant to at least one of.We don't know it because its not obvious.We don't have an immediate reaction nor will we be likely to link any symptoms to our diet.

Corn ,peanuts,dairy,sugar alcohol (fake sugar) are a few I remember.Symptoms among others do include or can, mental fog ,fatigue,malaise .Which is pretty much depression or what depression feels like .

I just think I would make sure your diet is in order and you are getting enough exercise before I would add in any supplements.


----------



## HangingVine (Jul 1, 2013)

Oh AND music! :smthumbup:


----------



## ginger-snap (Apr 10, 2013)

Agree with dietary changes. Try to stick to whole foods and avoid anything that comes in a box or a package and has more than 1 ingredient (I say this because some raw fruit and veg - and grains - come in packages, but they aren't processed into some other food-like substance with an ingredient list longer than the constitution). 

Also agree with the daily multivitamin (Costco makes a really good one if you have Costco near you) and extra Vitamin D. I live in one of the hottest, sunniest places on earth and my doctor still told me to take Vitamin D. He said most adults are deficient since we wear sunscreens and sit indoors a lot. If you aren't, a little extra won't hurt you. He told me to take 1000 iu's of D3 per day with my multivitamin immediately after eating a meal.


----------



## homebuilder (Aug 25, 2012)

5 HTP is a good one, I take it on occasion but the problem is getting the dosage just right, and if I take it too many days in a row I get very hateful and aggresive. I usually take about 50 mg for a few days and then skip a day or two. I think it aids in weight loss two anybody else notice that. If I take it a while I really can get ripped abs.


----------



## HangingVine (Jul 1, 2013)

> Also agree with the daily multivitamin (Costco makes a really good one if you have Costco near you) and extra Vitamin D.


I got some vitamin D I haven't started taking it yet.I keep forgetting! But that's what I hear more and more now.You are the 5th or 6th female I have come across just in a few months that said they were tested Low D .That their doctors said its becoming almost an epidemic.More and more children now in the U.S are showing up at the pediatricians with full blown rickets.And these are "well fed" kids.

I just went ahead an got some because I avoid the sun as if it were a massive ball of radioctive rays beaming down on me.

I read recently somewhere even the dermatalogist /skin cancer profession is reluctantly agreeing that we need to get a little bit of direct sunlight. Don't quote me but something like 20 minutes 3 times a week.


----------



## ginger-snap (Apr 10, 2013)

It depends on where you live and how light/dark your skin tone is. There is a chart the government put out that tells you roughly how much you need based on zone and skin tone. I am so fair and live in such a harsh climate that I prefer not to risk it. I actually didn't get tested either. Doc said it wasn't worth paying for the test since it was likely I'd be deficient and if not, the extra wouldn't hurt.


----------



## BashfulB (Jul 1, 2013)

Marijuana.


----------



## d2snow (Mar 17, 2013)

homebuilder said:


> 5 HTP is a good one, I take it on occasion but the problem is getting the dosage just right, .


I've been taking 5-htp and it seems to help. The one I take also contains valerian root (relaxant) and vit b6.

The sam-E just gave me stomach aches.


----------



## HangingVine (Jul 1, 2013)

WOW.Not to keep harping on vitamin D but this is a bit alarming .

Vitamin D - Why You are Probably NOT Getting Enough | Dr. Mark HymanDr. Mark Hyman


----------



## ginger-snap (Apr 10, 2013)

HangingVine said:


> WOW.Not to keep harping on vitamin D but this is a bit alarming .
> 
> Vitamin D - Why You are Probably NOT Getting Enough | Dr. Mark HymanDr. Mark Hyman


Beware internet doctors...not that there may not be truth, but be careful.

_Vitamin D toxicity can cause non-specific symptoms such as anorexia, weight loss, polyuria, and heart arrhythmias. More seriously, it can also raise blood levels of calcium which leads to vascular and tissue calcification, with subsequent damage to the heart, blood vessels, and kidneys [1]. 

*Excessive sun exposure does not result in vitamin D toxicity *because the sustained heat on the skin is thought to photodegrade previtamin D3 and vitamin D3 as it is formed [6]. In addition, thermal activation of previtamin D3 in the skin gives rise to various non-vitamin D forms that limit formation of vitamin D3 itself. Some vitamin D3 is also converted to nonactive forms [1]. Intakes of vitamin D from food that are high enough to cause toxicity are very unlikely. *Toxicity is much more likely to occur from high intakes of dietary supplements containing vitamin D.*_

Vitamin D â€” Health Professional Fact Sheet

Vitamin D â€” QuickFacts

Also, vitamin D production from sun exposure requires direct exposure to UV-B rays which are only present around mid-day. If you live in a polluted area, pollution will often block UV-B rays and reflect them back into space. If it's cloudy you will have much less exposure to UV-B. Glass also blocks UV-B so you won't produce Vitamin D by being exposed to sunlight through a window. Where you live (latitude/altitude) will also affect how long your exposure needs to be. Your skin tone will also affect your Vitamin D production ability. Fair skin that doesn't tan will need very little exposure, while very dark skin will need much more. For example, I am very fair and never tan and I live in the desert so in summer here I need only about 2-3 minutes of sun exposure per day to create enough daily Vitamin D. You can find your UV index here (mine is 11 today = extreme!):
UV Index | SunWise | US EPA


----------



## HangingVine (Jul 1, 2013)

ginger-snap said:


> Beware internet doctors...not that there may not be truth, but be careful.
> 
> _Vitamin D toxicity can cause non-specific symptoms such as anorexia, weight loss, polyuria, and heart arrhythmias. More seriously, it can also raise blood levels of calcium which leads to vascular and tissue calcification, with subsequent damage to the heart, blood vessels, and kidneys [1].
> 
> ...



Yes I understand.I'm just sharing an article.Im not suggesting everyone(or anyone ) go out and start taking 5,000 to 10,000 IU's of vitamin D a day.We can get sick from too much of anything including water.Too much water can actually cause a heart attack.

I'm very fair as well and live in an an area its very sunny for about half the year.But I don't even go outside every day and when I do I wear sunscreen and stay in the shade.We also have dark winters as well.

For myself I'm saying I do not get excessive sun exposure.I also don't eat a lot of the foods that would be vitamin D rich.

But I understand our skin has its natural way of shutting off absorbtion after we have gotten the right dose so to speak from the sun.And that we can't overeat vitamin D in foods.

I just refuse to start getting in the sun. No way.And I can think I will but I'm not going to eat Salmon and Mackeral every day.Besides then you have to worry about mercury.


----------



## ginger-snap (Apr 10, 2013)

HangingVine said:


> Yes I understand.I'm just sharing an article.Im not suggesting everyone(or anyone ) go out and start taking 5,000 to 10,000 IU's of vitamin D a day.We can get sick from too much of anything including water.Too much water can actually cause a heart attack.
> 
> I'm very fair as well and live in an an area its very sunny for about half the year.But I don't even go outside every day and when I do I wear sunscreen and stay in the shade.We also have dark winters as well.
> 
> ...


Wasn't criticizing. Just saying be careful. More readers than posters on TAM. 

I still stay out of the sun mostly as well or cover up. Just not worth it considering how fast I burn here. 

For what it's worth, salmon is typically low in mercury. Mackerel, however, typically has some of the highest concentrations of mercury. Interesting guide on mercury levels in different types of fish: Mercury Levels in Fish | NRDC


----------



## HangingVine (Jul 1, 2013)

ginger-snap said:


> Wasn't criticizing. Just saying be careful. More readers than posters on TAM.
> 
> I still stay out of the sun mostly as well or cover up. Just not worth it considering how fast I burn here.
> 
> For what it's worth, salmon is typically low in mercury. Mackerel, however, typically has some of the highest concentrations of mercury. Interesting guide on mercury levels in different types of fish: Mercury Levels in Fish | NRDC


----------

